# Homemade Guitar Rack Build



## BlackMastodon (Jan 31, 2014)

Some time last yea- wait...Jesus I started this in November of 2012. I am the sloth-king of procrastination . Anyway, years ago I began construction on a rack to hold up to 10 guitars, including 2 wider acoustic guitar spaces. It was made using 1/2" plywood, 1x3" straps, inch thick foam/sponge, black felt, nails and staples and a whole lot of profanities.

I should've planned this out a bit more, since I had to do some taking apart and then reassembling today to finally finish it, and I should've made the base come out further and include some kind of lip to hold the guitars better. I may add this on some time later but for now it's doing its job.

Pictures!!!!

All the wood glued/nailed together:












Foam pieces cut for each guitar space:





















The backs and sides were spray painted flat black, the saw is there for the temporary surgery I had to perform today:






Working on the felt, took about 4 or so hours to get the bastard done:






But he's done!






Here he is, doing his job, with my blurry finger photobombing the picture a bit:






And that's it folks


----------



## dougk (Jan 31, 2014)

That's great!! Looks stout as can be! I used to sell these






I can't tell you how damn handy the racks are. I actually turned a half dozen or so of them into rolling racks at the shop.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 31, 2014)

Way to show me up.  That looks great! What material did you use for the necks to rest against?


----------



## dougk (Feb 1, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> Way to show me up.  That looks great! What material did you use for the necks to rest against?



That was something I fought with the entire time. I used everything from Home Depot'esque stick on weatherstripping to really expensive 3m backed neoprene foam. Almost everything would shrink a bit and pull free. If I ever did it again I think I would laser cut some sort of foam insert that pressed into place.


----------



## vansinn (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for the pics and descriptions, both of you.
I'm investing into a 3D studio setup while unemployed, and is in need of a stand, so guess what I'll be making soon..


----------



## asher (Feb 1, 2014)

dougk said:


> That was something I fought with the entire time. I used everything from Home Depot'esque stick on weatherstripping to really expensive 3m backed neoprene foam. Almost everything would shrink a bit and pull free. If I ever did it again I think I would laser cut some sort of foam insert that pressed into place.


 
Why not some towel-like fabric?


----------



## dougk (Feb 1, 2014)

asher said:


> Why not some towel-like fabric?



That would work. PSA backed felt works well too.


----------

